
The Coming Generation War - ckalmes
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/05/coming-generation-war/588670/
======
cr0sh
One of the more interesting thoughts from this article comes near the end,
with the notion that while Trump's critics have noted that he speaks like a
fourth grader, that also means today's fourth graders can understand him, and
that they will be (potentially) voting in 2028...

